# Making Folder Option Disable to make Folder Private



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

Tutorial No. = *4*

_Making Folder Option Disable and Making Folder Private_:-
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
*Create a folder and give it a name of your choice. Now put all ur personal stuff in it. After doing this, right click the folder, go to properties and make the folder read only and hidden. *

*Now go to the following key in the regsitry: *

*[Hkey_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre Ntversion\Policies \Explorer] *

*Go to the right hand side and create a new reg_dword and give it a name "nofolderoptions" without the double quotes. Then give it a value "1". Now close the registry editor and reboot the system.*

*After implementing this trick, the folder options in the control panel wont get displayed. So other users can't go to folder options and check on show hidden files and folders.*

*To again display delete the registry.*
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

Please leave a comment that whether u like my tut. or not.
Hope reader would like this.

 *Source:* *Myself*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2007)

I have posted about this trick long time back in following thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36542&highlight=

And have also posted at my site:

*www.askvg.com/the-best-method-to-hide-files-folders-in-windows-without-using-3rd-party-utilities/


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 4, 2007)

Why dont u guys just use truecrypt? Absolute peace of mind...guaranteed!!

Only prob I can think of is,if the person you are trying to hide it from is too smart and finds the truecrpyt drivers on ur system. That way they can smell that something's fishy but still no way to find out what or where.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ I always prefer to do the things manually rather than using 3rd party utilities.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

I search in the forum and  after searching posted that.
See the similar threads section at the bottom of the page.
Therefore there is no fault from my end and I also prefer to do the things manually rather than using 3rd party utilities.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 4, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ I always prefer to do the things manually rather than using 3rd party utilities.



Well..if there's a 3rd party utility which does my job perfectly, I'd rather use it than reinvent the wheel...especially when the privacy and security of my very top secret files are at stake


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

@gulgulumaal 

I am not telling that 3rd party utilies are unsafe but u don't know what is written in its programming.

I can easily steal all you secret.

Yes there are many programs made for that purpose.

Thats why I and Vishal prefer manually work.

Hope u understand.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyway... nice trick.. thanks


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2007)

Ancient


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> Tutorial No. = *4*
> 
> _Making Folder Option Disable and Making Folder Private_:-
> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
> ...



Nice one Vibhav , But I have one questions .. or rather answer for your source.. 

Copy Paste Edit from the following site....  "including spelling mistakes". I would rather leave it to the fellow members to decide on this one.



> Following the below trick you can protect your personal folders
> from others who use the same computer.
> 
> Create a folder and give it a name of your choice. Now put all ur personal stuff in
> ...



*www.techenclave.com/forums/protect-your-personal-folders-2145.html


----------



## shantanu (Nov 4, 2007)

leaving the tutorial as it gives some info. but COOL guy beware not to do this in future.. this aint allowed here.. give proper source if you copy something. try to give these things as proved above opnly hampers your image and does not gives a nice impression.


----------

